# Robin Hood Bicycles



## Venod (13 Nov 2014)

I came across an old advert advertising the Robin Hood brand, I can't remember these so googled ithe name, to my surprise they still make them in India.

http://www.robinhoodcycles.com/


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (13 Nov 2014)

Hi Afnug. I must also admit that I am unfamiliar with the brand/name BUT it is just possible that they - like Morris Oxford cars,Royal Enfield motorcycles and other British household names that appeared on the streets of India,some even finding their way back to the UK - could be just one of those such products.
Raleigh had several 'other' names in their portfolio and it just could be one of those that was reborn with a less obvious name attached to it.


----------



## Venod (13 Nov 2014)

A bit more history of the brand.

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1915-2/1915-robin-hood-girder-frame-roadster/


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (13 Nov 2014)

Afnug said:


> A bit more history of the brand.
> 
> http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1915-2/1915-robin-hood-girder-frame-roadster/




Hi again Afnug. Interestingly from your additional research :-- In 1943 an intriguing series of adverts appeared in ‘Cycling’ depicting a Robin Hood-like figure and by the autumn an announcement stated that for overseas trading reasons The Gazelle Company (part of Raleigh) had been replaced by Robin Hood Cycle Co Ltd, 177 Lenton Boulevard, Nottingham.

I wonder if there was/is any link to Gazelle Cycles,the Dutch company who are most likely best known for their rather tasty road race frames albeit Holland is probably over-run with their regular production machines just as was the UK with Raleigh bikes of old?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 Nov 2014)

I had an old Robin Hood as my first half decent bike. It had been rotting in my neighbours garden and needed full restoration. I hand painted it in Sherwood Green. It had a SA 3 speed, drop bars and much of the rest was replaced. The Robin Hood brand were in the Raleigh camp - I believe more towards the budget end of their range.


----------



## simongt (18 Feb 2015)

On the side of what is now a private house in Reepham in Norfolk, there was a full wall painted advert for Robin Hood cycles. Clearly, at one time the house had been a cycle shop, but recently some * # + " !!! insensitive moron PAINTED over the advert - ! ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Mar 2015)

I see a few Robin Hoods over here from time to time.


----------



## User42423 (27 Mar 2015)

Afnug said:


> I came across an old advert advertising the Robin Hood brand, I can't remember these so googled ithe name, to my surprise they still make them in India.
> 
> http://www.robinhoodcycles.com/




I know several cycling friends who own Robin Hood cycles.


----------



## Jamieyorky (3 Jul 2016)

I own a 1951 Robin Hood sports.


----------

